# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Leave cell result  blank if blank cell is in formula

## Grind

I have the following formula in cell J2:  =(((E2+H2)*(0.029))+0.3)  which brings a result of .30 even if cell E2 is empty. I would like J2 to remain blank or 0 if E2 is blank. Thank you.  Grind.

----------


## etaf

=(((E2+H2)*(0.029))+0.3)
change to 

if you want a blank
then
IF( E2="", "", (((E2+H2)*(0.029))+0.3))

if you want 0
then
IF( E2="", 0, (((E2+H2)*(0.029))+0.3))

----------


## DonkeyOte

Welcome to the forum

To avoid coercion issues I'd be inclined to use

J2:
=SUM(E2,H2)*0.029+0.3*(COUNT(E2)=1)

As etaf has highlighted - if H2 is to be disregarded where E2 is devoid of number then the above would require modification.

----------


## Grind

Thanks Wayne and Donkey- worked great. My puzzler can heal. I am unable to conditionally format one column to make the zeros white and thus invisible- worked in all the other 
columns...Jim

----------


## etaf

with the conditional format - you may want to start a new thread with this issue and also post an example spreadsheet with no sensitive information

----------

